# Painful, sensitive skin



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I've head this problem on and off since last January or February. It hurts like hell when my clothes brush up against my skin. Usually it's only on one side but today it's on both. Does anyone else have this or know what it is?


----------



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

Misanthropic said:


> I've head this problem on and off since last January or February. It hurts like hell when my clothes brush up against my skin. Usually it's only on one side but today it's on both. Does anyone else have this or know what it is?


 I dunno. I have problems with my skin though. Constant rashes acne. Little bits that looks like I been bit by something. I have bad stomach problems more than anything else from stress. I wonder if feeling like this all the time will kill me eventually?


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

If it hurts like hell I would suggest seeing a dermatologist if you have the insurance for it, man.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

This might sound odd, but try diaper rash ointment. It's pretty greasy so you can't generally walk around during the day covered in the stuff, but I get very sensitive patches of skin from time to time and diaper rash ointment always clears it up.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Misanthropic said:


> I've head this problem on and off since last January or February. It hurts like hell when my clothes brush up against my skin. Usually it's only on one side but today it's on both. Does anyone else have this or know what it is?


I used to have this. It ended up that I was allergic to the detergent I used in the wash. It would cause my skin to be extra sensitive to touching things. It might be best to ask a doctor, though.


----------

